# NFS Mayhem..

## RobinVossen

Well I did setup a NFS with Gentoo.

And I get really weird problems.

the /etc/exports on 192.168.1.11 contains:

```

/home/john/ 192.168.1.1(async,rw)

```

When I start the nfs function I get:

```

/etc/init.d/nfs start

Exporting NFS subtree_check not set setting to default No_subtree_check [[COLOR="SeaGreen"]Ok[/COLOR]]

Starting NFS mountd [Ok]

Starting NFS Daemon [!!]

Starting NFS smnotify [Ok]

```

As you see two ! I dont get a error of any kind. Not even in a log file..

When I go to the box that is going to connect I get:

ifconfig

```

venet0-00 (Yea its a OpenVZ box)

inet addr:192.168.1.1

```

And on

```

mount 192.168.1.11:/home/john/ /home/_sxb/

```

 I get

```
mount : 192.168.1.11:/home/john/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
```

I thought about the /etc/hosts.allow file but I cant find that in the Documentation I used to set this up.

But ok later I made this hosts.allow file:

```

portmap: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

lockd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

rquotad: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

mountd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

statd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

```

I know this aint really secure. And that I should use Kerb. but thats not the point right now. Since this is a non-to-inet connected network.

I checked the UID on both boxes. The names are different but the UID are both 1001.

I also checked portmap. Well it is running.

When I do:

```
exportfs
```

I get

```
/home/john 192.168.1.1
```

There is NO kind of Firewall Running on the boxes.

But well, what is the problem?

Cheers,

Robin

----------

## phsdv

did you emerge nfs-utils on both machines? Try emerging it and restart your services.

 *RobinVossen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting NFS Daemon [!!]
> ...

 this is an error....

----------

## RobinVossen

Yea, I found that out. but I dont get ANY kind of Error msg. (Looks like I am back to that other os I used to use... No error msges :/)

but without error msgs I cant fix it since I have no idea whats wrong..

Cheers,

Robin

Edit:

I get only one error msg now and that is:

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-openvz-686/modules.dep: No such file or Directory.

So, I think thats my problem. I have no idea what Modules.dep is so I guess I have to find that out.

Remember I run OpenVZ!

Cheers,

Robin

Edit:

I made the /lib/modules/2.6.18-openvz-686 dir and I did run depmod.

Now the modules.dep file does exist. Its empty but its there I dont get that error anymore.

but I still get two ! as the Daemon..

Cheers,

Robin

----------

## phsdv

 *phsdv wrote:*   

> did you emerge nfs-utils on both machines? Try emerging it and restart your services.

 

----------

## RobinVossen

Yes I did.

But even if I didnt It should start the Daemon on the first PC without problems. Since they dont talk to each other at that point..

The daemons (nfsd) doesnt start. Thats the problem.. (I guess)

Edit:

I installed a Error Catcher and not I got a Log File.

The error I got was:

nfsd[7342]: nfssvc: No such device

I really start thinking its a OpenVZ problem and not a NFS/Gentoo prob.

----------

## tarpman

Kernel config please.  I think you may be missing some required NFS stuff.

----------

## RobinVossen

Well as I said before its a OpenVZ box so the Kernel works Slightly Different.. 

But ok here is the Kernel:

<Warning! Its Bloaded..>

```
Cant Upload files?
```

Well I do have the file Localy now..

But I think you want to see this part:

```

#

# Network File Systems

#

[b]CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y[/b]

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

CONFIG_9P_FS=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_CUMANA is not set

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_EESOX is not set

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC is not set

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_SYSRQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# OpenVZ

#

CONFIG_VE=y

CONFIG_VE_CALLS=m

CONFIG_VZ_GENCALLS=y

CONFIG_VE_NETDEV=m

CONFIG_VE_ETHDEV=m

CONFIG_VZ_DEV=m

CONFIG_VE_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_VZ_WDOG=m

CONFIG_VZ_CHECKPOINT=m

```

----------

